# New App - dangerously small text!



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

The new app displays ride and destination information in light grey , small text. On a dark background it is hard to read. For example, the dropoff address of the rider is the hardest item to read in the screenshot, on the original phone, with your head up driving, all but impossible.









I called Uber weeks ago to complain, and was told its on the list of issues to repair.

I noticed this week, if there is any sunlight on the phone, its impossible to read the key ride and destination text, I find my myself leaning to the phone and squinting...then I remember I'm driving a fast moving vehicle! Using needlessly small letters in non-contrasting color in these critical notifications creates completely unnecessary distractions for a driver already balancing other demands and IMHO is a stupid and dangerous mistake.

I encourage other drivers to also call Uber and ask for an immediate fix.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Increase your font size in your phone settings, you can also change display size. They both help.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion, I have done both now and will see how it helps in the Uber app on Monday. I never noticed this issue in the old app with the same phone settings...


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

So I tried the large font and the screen zoom both at one time.it helps a bit, but produces the problem of long lines wrapping on top of each other, becoming hard to read. The problem that cant be fixed is using a dark grey color font on a black ro dark blue background ... just cant be read easily.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Try using night mode helps me.I didnt see any change when i changed my fonts to huge


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

CaptainToo said:


> So I tried the large font and the screen zoom both at one time.it helps a bit, but produces the problem of long lines wrapping on top of each other, becoming hard to read. The problem that cant be fixed is using a dark grey color font on a black ro dark blue background ... just cant be read easily.


I use my iPad for uber, nice big text and maps


----------

